

Ask HN: Which MMORPG do you play? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN: Which MMORPG do you play?
======
seanstickle
Programming is my MMORPG.

I often take on quests into GitHub, Savannah, or SourceForge.

I belong to several guilds like #rubyonrails and #mysql.

And best of all, my MMORPG pays _me_.

------
tsally
Don't. :-p You could learn entire languages (programming or otherwise) with
the time you spend on those.

------
wmblaettler
I do not play MMORPGs, I have played many games in the past, mostly FPS and
C&C style games, but gameplaying has seriously declined as freetime becomes
more sparse and increasingly valuable for other endeavors.

------
newsdog
I used to play World of Kung Fu but quit at level 26.

These things are amazing time sinks and life-eaters.

